# First share! - advice please



## char_f94 (14 May 2017)

Hey everyone,

So I've just arranged to see a horse for share, this is the first time I've done something like this so I'd love some advice! Are there any questions I should ask? 
TIA!


----------



## Shay (15 May 2017)

See it ridden before you get on. Ideally also see it caught and tack it yourself.

Ask about what days you would be asked to do, what chores need doing on those days, what the yard routine is.  See where the tack feed etc is kept. Check if the amount you are being asked to pay is all in, or if there could be extras on top.  Check they carry 3rd party liability insurance - ask if they want you to have rider insurance.

Depending on the situation they may also be "interviewing" you - watching to see how you handle the horse, how you ride and basically whether you and the owner will get on!


----------



## Durhamchance (15 May 2017)

As above

I've just been to do a similar thing, although I'm not 'sharing' the horse, just helping to exercise it. The owner tacked up with me helping and she rode first to show me how he is. I hopped on board and put him through his paces in walk trot canter and over a jump.

It felt like I was going for a job interview! But I had to remember that we needed each other, and both of us wanted it to work out. 

Make sure you're honest with yourself and treat it like you were going to buy the horse and make sure you're suited to each other. Also chat to the owner and make sure you are going to get on with them, if your personalities clash it will make the relationship more difficult.

Good luck


----------



## Amye (15 May 2017)

What the others have said, but also ask what it's like hacking etc and double-check it will hack alone if you want to be hacking it   Ask what it's like hacking alone - for example, my horse will hack alone, so I would say yes if someone asked, however he needs confidence when alone and might nap/spook with a new person, great in traffic but can sometimes look at things behind hedges and doesn't like cows.  If you do hack, ask what the hacking routes are like - is there much road work?

I would say make sure you see it being tacked up, brushed and ridden. It's always useful to see it caught too incase it might be a trick catcher. 

Ask if there are any 'yard rules' that you'll need to abide by. 

Also, don't be afraid to walk away if you don't think it's right. My friend ended up in a share and she was too polite to say the pony was too much and it really knocked her confidence.

Good luck! Hope it goes well


----------



## KM-R (15 May 2017)

Also be sure that you and the owner have the either similar or compatible goals for the horse. No point in you riding Monday/Wednesday/Friday and asking for one thing, and them asking for something entirely contradictory on Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday!


----------



## char_f94 (15 May 2017)

Amazing, thank you all! I feel a lot more prepared now and so looking forward to it!


----------



## GirlFriday (15 May 2017)

Also check out the yard - will it be open/floodlit in the evenings if you need to ride late? Do you have to (pay to) book the facilities? You are checking out horse, owner and yard as well as the arrangement. Hard to love all four but great when it happens!


----------



## Karran (17 May 2017)

Petplan do riders (sharers) insurance so I'd consider that as well


----------

